# Good background for a dark gray car



## Hoser (Mar 8, 2009)

A friend of mine has a dark gray stage 3 Rousch Mustang that he wants me to take some pictures of.

I've been trying to think of a good backdrop colour & location for the pictures. I was thinking green (in front of a forest or on a large field) or blue. I don't want anything too busy that's going to take the focus away from the car.

Anyone have any ideas they can throw my way for a backdrop?


----------



## Garbz (Mar 8, 2009)

Anything suits grey. But an endlessly long straight road would really suit a Mustang. Maybe go for a really long drive out into the country somewhere and see if you can find one that's deserted.


----------



## MBasile (Mar 12, 2009)

Something with color or something simple and light is what I would suggest.


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 12, 2009)

I would say a wetted down piece of blacktop, preferably with a non distracting background. Also get low.


----------

